# Keep getting bumped off



## jkath (Mar 7, 2013)

Exactly how long does a page stay vaild before you must sign in again?

I keep DC up, but while checking the other monitor or other sites, I don't constantly scroll. 

When I come back to the site, whether it's 2 hours, or 15 minutes, I have to log in again.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't know jkath but I was wondering if you had become a vampire or a cat since you keep getting bumped off!


----------



## Zereh (Mar 7, 2013)

hmm I don't ever have to log back on and I've left myself in a thread overnight. Do you have your browser save your settings for DC?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, gotta be a browser thing. I've left it up at work before and picked right back up the next morning after clicking on New Posts.
IMO these vB boards are so feature rich that everything has to be working just right between your browser and the forum. Another forum I am on about six of us (so far) had a temporary problem of the pages always scrolling to the bottom when we opened a new page. The problem disappeared as mysteriously as it arrived.  And we weren't all using the same browser either.

I'll bet your glitch goes away in due time.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 7, 2013)

It must be because you don't like cauliflower, beets, or mashed potatoes and are close to banishment.  


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. I'm in one of those moods. 

I believe there was a box I checked that said "remember me". 

Once I checked it I'm always logged in.

For how long we'll see. I might be headed for banishment myself.


----------



## jkath (Mar 7, 2013)

jabbur said:


> Don't know jkath but I was wondering if you had become a vampire or a cat since you keep getting bumped off!


 
Neither, I've become a sockmonkey.... (see photo) mwa ha ha ha HA

Zagut - too funny. I do have the "remember me"... but I'm starting to take this personally... 

Zereh - checked the browser too... 

Guess I'll just have to keep making the grand appearances 

Pacanis... that would be a bummer!


----------



## Zereh (Mar 7, 2013)

Easiest thing to do is just to go delete the cookie that your browser has stored for DC. Then you will have to log on again and can save settings from there.

Not sure which browser you use, but in Chrome:

Click on:
Settings
Advanced Settings
Privacy
Content Settings
All cookies & site data

Then search on "discuss" and delete the entries that come up


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 7, 2013)

I use the "remember me" checkbox too.  

When the power went off during Hurricane Isaac, I was on DC.  After 99 hours without power, I turned my computer on and was right back at the post I was reading when the power went off.

I'll bet that's the problem.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2013)

so, a religious analysis would support that we get bumped off at 100 hours because you've been bad.

a scientific analysis would say that it only happens statistically to a small number of people within a known 99 hour time frame. beyond that requires further study. 

a philosophical analysis would say it might happen at any time, so enjoy it while you're still on.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2013)

buckytom said:


> so, a religious analysis would support that we get bumped off at 100 hours because you've been bad.
> 
> a scientific analysis would say that it only happens statistically to a small number of people within a known 99 hour time frame. beyond that requires further study.
> 
> a philosophical analysis would say it might happen at any time, so enjoy it while you're still on.


 
Isn't this supposed to end with, "We spent the night lighting farts?"


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2013)

ROFL!!!

just so everyone knows the quote: 

I gaze at the brilliant full moon. The same one, I think to myself, at which Socrates, Aristotle, and Plato gazed. Suddenly, I imagine they appear beside me. I tell Socrates about the national debate over one's right to die and wonder at the constancy of the human condition. I tell Plato that I live in the country that has come the closest to Utopia, and I show him a copy of the Constitution. I tell Aristotle that we have found many more than four basic elements and I show him a periodic table. I get a box of kitchen matches and strike one. They gasp with wonder. We spend the rest of the night lighting farts.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Must be because you don't like mashed potato. I don't like it either and I have to Log In again every time I leave my PC for more than 5 mins lol!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 8, 2013)

This is usually a cookie issue.  Click log out and close your browser completely.  Restart it and when you log back in click "Remember Me?".

If this does not sort it you need to kill the cookie manually (see support for your browser) but I would caution against deleting all cookies or you will be logging back into all your sites again, resetting up preferences etc.  You can also dump your browser cache, though this is usually not needed for this problem.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me get this straight.

Cookie issues not only cause a large rear end but can cause computer troubles too? 

Who'd a thunk it. 

Guess I'd better cut back on the oatmeal raisins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2013)

C is for Cookie, that's good enough for me, C is for Cookie...


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 8, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> This is usually a cookie issue.  Click log out and close your browser completely.  Restart it and when you log back in click "Remember Me?".
> 
> If this does not sort it you need to kill the cookie manually (see support for your browser) but I would caution against deleting all cookies or you will be logging back into all your sites again, resetting up preferences etc.  You can also dump your browser cache, though this is usually not needed for this problem.


I thought the remember me button stored your screen name and password.  Does it also keep you logged in?


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, it keeps you logged in, unless you clear your cookies.  Then you'll have to log in again and check the remember me box again.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> I thought the remember me button stored your screen name and password.  Does it also keep you logged in?



The remember me option sets the cookie that keeps you logged in.  In reality you are being validated an a lot of page changes and that keeps you from having to renter your information during certain types of page changes.

If you click log out that cookie is deleted and user name and password are no longer remembered that way.  Your browser may also store this information in a different place.


----------

